# Sephora seasonal question/dilemma.



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 18, 2012)

*So a little history here. I've been in+out of the makeup industry for about 7 years. I formerly worked and lived in NY, just recently moved to the MidWest. I applied at a Sephora here a couple months ago, I'd prefer MAC- but the MAC counter here is a severe disaster. So considering my resume- getting a job at the Sephora here should be easy as pie. *
*I got a call yesterday from a number I didn't recognize, listened to the voicemail it was the Sephora mgr.. I didn't really understand what she was even saying. It sounded like she was offering me a seasonal position, but I would assume an interview would come first even for seasonal... Thing is, I am not at all interested in a seasonal position. Like, AT ALL. If there is going to be any time during the year that I definitely want to fly home and see people it's holiday season, and working retail will completely destroy the ability to do that. I'd consider giving that up for a permanent position, but definitely not seasonal. Especially with the paycut I'm positive that I'll be taking going from NY MAC to MidWest Sephora. I'm expecting at least 50% less p/h. *

*What is the polite way to say this? Is there one? *


----------



## SunshineOne (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow I can't believe silence in here! lol 

  	I suggest you call them back hear them out and then let them know you are only interested in permanent opportunities.  A permanent position is best for you at this time.  And I would leave at that.  I wouldn't volunteer extra information unless asked.  As for holiday travel......you may want to look into signing up with some temp placement agencies and do some office work.  That will be more flexible.  Working during the holidays in the retail industry job is pretty par for the course.  HTH

  	ETA:  Since your a veteran MUA, I would also look into freelancing directly with cosmetic companies.  This way you control your schedule.  Try MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown ect.  This is the season they do a lot of hiring also. One example:  Nordrstrom Trend Fall shows are happening around the country now.  Inquire at the counter or ask for the cosmetics department manager.  They can get you in touch with the AE's who do the freelance hiring.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 24, 2012)

SunshineOne said:


> Wow I can't believe silence in here! lol
> 
> I suggest you call them back hear them out and then let them know you are only interested in permanent opportunities.  A permanent position is best for you at this time.  And I would leave at that.  I wouldn't volunteer extra information unless asked.  As for holiday travel......you may want to look into signing up with some temp placement agencies and do some office work.  That will be more flexible.  Working during the holidays in the retail industry job is pretty par for the course.  HTH
> 
> ETA:  Since your a veteran MUA, I would also look into freelancing directly with cosmetic companies.  This way you control your schedule.  Try MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown ect.  This is the season they do a lot of hiring also. One example:  Nordrstrom Trend Fall shows are happening around the country now.  Inquire at the counter or ask for the cosmetics department manager.  They can get you in touch with the AE's who do the freelance hiring.


  	I actually called her the day after I posted this+ did exactly that. She said they might be keeping some of the seasonal people as permanent, but I told her I wasn't taking that chance. I also found out from a Sephora friend that if you're hired as Holiday- they pay you less, and if they keep you permanently they keep the crappy pay. So, no thank you Sephora. And unfortunately the makeup scene here is dead. It's the basic counters in a Dillards+ a Sephora. I told the manager to keep me in mind for anything permanent that opens up. Hopefully she wasn't offended and actually does. Not to be a d-bag; but I can actually promise you that my resume was probably the best one they'll see in that Sephora for years to come, so hopefully something happens.


----------

